# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Güle Güle Amerika

## bozok

*Güle Güle Amerika*
*(Usame Bin Ladin Operasyonunun Satır Araları)*


*Ali Aslan Dumanol - Blog*
 

Amerikalılar Usama Bin Ladin’i öldürdüklerini iddia ettikleri operasyona GERENIMO kod adını koymuşlar.


İlk başta “Amerikalı gibi” görünen bu kod ad aslında çok derin sırlar, bilgiler, gerçekler, itiraflar ve korkular da içermekte… GERENIMO, Amerika topraklarının gerçek sahipleri olan Kızılderi’lerin Apachi Kabilesine mensup gerçek bir kahramanın adıdır.


Amerika’da, istilacı yabancı katiller tarafından işgal edilen topraklarına karşı cesurca mücadele vermiş ölümsüzlüğe ulaşmış bir kişilik. Tek başına kök söktürmüş Amerikan askerlerine ve devletine… Uzun süre yok edilememiş, aynı Usama Bin Laden gibi. Yaptığı eylemler ve savaşlar ile haklı bir üne kavuşmuş. Yalnızca kendi kabilesi ve Kızılderililer arasında değil, bir çok demokrat ve özgürlükçü Amerikalılar arasında da itibar sahibi olmuş ve taraftar toplamış.


Kısaca ve özetle; Emperyalizme ve faşizme karşı çok başarılı ve gerçekten kahramanca bir savaş vermiş hakiki bir devrimci. *Sanal olmayan hakiki bir halk kahramanı GERENIMO...* Daha da açık bir ifade ile; Amerika’ya İllallah dedirtmiş tek kişilik bir ordu ve büyük Amerikan faşizmine direnen son kale…


Dolayısı ile bu isimin çok büyük bir önemi var Amerikalılar adına…


O da; Son gerçek direnişin kırılması !


“Kod adı Gerenimo” operasyonun işte bu anlamda değerlendirilmesi ve algılanması gerekir. Bu ucube operasyon ile Amerika Devletine karşı son direnişin efsanesi sembolik anlamda da sona erdirilmiştir.


Sık dokulu örümcek ağlarından aydınlığın pek sızamadığı ulu(!) Amerikan kafalarının içinde Gerenimo adı yerli bir tehdidin, Usama adı ise küresel bir tehdidin adıdır. Simge olmuş bu isimlerin korku adına fonksiyelliği ise zamanlar üstüdür…


Bu sinsi korku, Amerikan DNA’larının içine bilgi proteinleri ile birleşen suçluluk amino-asitleri ile sentezlenerek geleceklerine miras olmuştur. Olmaya da devam edecektir.


Operasyon her yönü ile bir fiyasko, bir ucube ve şapşallık örneğidir. Başta Irak’ın bombalanması olmak üzere başarılarını(!) dünyeye naklen izletmeye pek meraklı olan Coni’ler bu sefer on-line faciayı yalnızca kendileri izlemişlerdir. _(Fotoğrafını aşağıda veriyorum)_Salaklıklarını ve acizliklerini kendi kameraları ile tespit etmiş olan Amerikalıların bu komediyi dünya basınıyla paylaşamaması ise kendi açılarından elbette doğaldır.


*Her yönü ile bir muamma haline gelmiş ve Kızılderili kahramanı Gerenimo adı verilmiş bu ucube operasyon neyin başarısıymış bir bakalım.*

*OPERASYONA AİT GENEL SORULAR:*_ (TüRKİYE İLE DE İLİşKİLENDİRİLMİş)_


*01*. Operasyonun yapıldığı ev’i CIA ile yıllarca izlediklerini söylüyorlar. O halde operasyon için bu güne kadar beklenmesinin sebebi nedir?


*02.* Yıllarca izlenerek silah taşımadığı belli olan Usame neden Saddam gibi canlı olarak teslim alınmamıştır?


*03.* Koca bir ülkeye sadece bir Rambo göndermeyi pek seven Amerika, bu sefer gerçekten minik boyutlardaki bir ev’e dünyanın en iyileri olduğu iddia edilen özel komandolardan yani 80 adet Rambo indirmesinin sebebi nasıl bir korkunun sonucudur?


*04.* Bu baskın sırasında insanlıktan saklanan sır nedir… Bir Rambo fiyaskosu ve facia olacak bir kadın, çocuk katliamı olmasın sakın?


*05.* Baskın sonrası görüntülen evin dış duvarlarında neden hiçbir kurşun deliği, bomba izi, roket hasarları yoktur! Yoksa Rambo’lar eve helikopter yerine lağımdan mı girmişlerdir? Basından saklanmasının sebebi kakaya bulanmış karlermidir?


*06.* 47 dakika sürdüğü iddia edilen baskından gösterilebilecek bir 10 sn.’lik bile bir görüntünün verilememesiyoksa ağır bir fiyaskoyu kapatma çabasımıdır ?


*07.* Operasyonda yaralanan ve ölen Rambo’ların sayıları kaçtır?


*08.* Operasyona Amerikalı olmayan müttefik devletlerin Askerleri de katılmışmıdır? *Katıldılar ise Aralarında Pakistanlı, Afganistanlı, İsrailli, Türkiyeli ve başka milletlerden özel kuvvetler de var mıdır?*


*08.* Operasyona evin içini çok iyi bilen kişi(ler) de katılmışmıdır?


*09.* Düşürülen helikopterin gerçeği nedir? Saldırı sırasında rütbeli subay(lar) da öldürülmüşmüdür?


*10.* Usame’nın öldürüldükten sonra açıklanmasını istediği bilgiler olması ve bunları dünyanın dört bir köşesine dağıtmış olması olasıdır. Hal böyle ise hangi karşı hangi tedbirler alınmıştır?


*11.* Operasyon öncesi CIA yetkilisinin Ankara ziyaretinin bu operasyonla alakası nedir? Türkiye, halkından gizli olarak pazarlıklı ve tehditli bir tuzağın içine mi çekilmek istenmektedir?


*12.* Bu ziyarette eğer bazı kozlar kullanılmış ise, Türkiye’den hangi taleplerde bulunulmuştur?


*13.* Libya, Mısır, Tunus, Yemen ve Suriye kalkışmaları ile eş zamanlı olması bir tesadüfmüdür?


*14.* Bahse konu ülkelerle Türkiye arasında vizelerin kaldırılması girişimi bir sadece bir rastlantımıdır?


*15.* Türk derin yapılarındaki Amerikancılık ve karşı Amerikancılık polarizasyonun bu operasyona öncesinde ve sonrasında ki etkileri nelerdir? Güçlü olan ve ağır basan taraf hangisidir?


*16.* Bu operasyon ileride bölünmesi düşünülen ve planlanan Pakistan için bölünmenin başlangıcını tetikleyecek bir kırmızı düğmemidir?


*17.* Operasyon için Pakistan’ın onayı alınmışmıdır ve Pakistan operasyona katılmışmıdır? Dolayısı ile, artık Pakistan da bir El-Kaide hedefimidir.


*18.* Yoksa, Amerika en değerli ajanlarından biri olan Usame’ye yeni bir yaşam kapısı mı açmıştır?




*OPERASYONA AİT GENEL YORUMLAR:*_ (TüRKİYE İLE DE İLİşKİLENDİRİLMİş)_


Bu gürültüler açıkça çöken bir tepegözlü devin çıkardığı duyulabilir hale gelmiş acıklı iniltisinden başka bir şey değildir. Kocaoğlan artık ayakta durmakta bile zorlanmaktadır. Bu durum o’nu daha da saldırgan ve acımasız yapmaktadır. Sahip olduğu tepesindeki tek gözün nur’u da giderek karamaktadır! 

Açtır, kimsesizdir ve hiç dostu yoktur. Kendi bağında yayılıp şen şakrak cikleyen cüceleri ise durumdan tamamen bi-haberdir. Dev bir vampire dönüşmüş Tepegözlerini salya sümük bir coşku ile alkışlamaya ve kutsal kaseden kutsal kan içmeye devam etmektedirler….


*Görünen o dur ki, henüz içlerindeki Kızılderili korkusunu bile atamamışlardır.* Hal böyle iken hadleri olmadan daldıkları yeni Amerikalardaki Kızılderililer (yerli halk – yerliler) fena halde canlarını sıkmakta ve her yeni gece yeni bir karabasana dönüşmektedir. Ama geleneksel sevgili karabasan kovucuları olan tepegöz’lerinin her iki ayağı da bataklığa saplanmıştır. *Durumun farkındaki dev dadıları ise, bu yüksek tonajlı öksüz ve yetim kocaoğlanı leş tüccarlarına çoktan pazarlamışlardır. üünkü yeni devleri hazırdır tarihin ve zamanın planlamacıları için….*


Gittikçe büyütülmekte ve şişirilmektedir yeni tepegöz…. Daha çabuk irileşmesi içim sürekli hormon takviyeleri yapılmaktadır. Yeni dev yeni dünyada değil kadim topraklardadır. Anadolu’dadır….. !!!


*Yalnız bu kadim coğrafyadaki yaşayan ulu gelenek, yeni kıta Amerika’daki toplamalara hiç benzememektedir. üünkü bu topraklarda dev’lere tapmazlar… Dev’leri avlarlar !*


Bu insanlar; Gılgamış bilgeliğinden gelen algı berraklığına, ejder sütüyle ve dev etiyle beslenen yiğitlik kültürüne, Ergenekondan çıkış için demir dağları eritecek derinliğe, Uygurlardan gelen medeniyete,Metehan’dan gelen ordu disiplinine, Dünyayı fetheden cengaverlere, Bizans surlarını yerle bir eden teknolojiye ve en önemlisi daha bir çok kabiliyeti koordineli kullanabilecek genetik bir akla sahiptir.


Bu kadim topraklarda Türkler yaşamaktadır. *Türkler burada ki yeni(!) Kızılderililerdir. Ama eski Kızılderililer gibi sadece ok, yay ve mızraklarla değil modern (bilinmeyenler de dahil) savaş aletlerine sahiptir ve çok ustaca kullanmaktadır.* Daha da kötüsü, bu çağdaş ateş boruları için_(Kızılderili dilinde ateşli silah / tüfek)_ soluk benizlilere de muhtaç değildir. Fevkalade yetenekli, cesur ve girişimci kahramanlara sahiptir bu teknolojileri üretebilen… Hatta diğer soluk benizlilere satabilen ve dahi ki onlara da kullanmayı da öğreten çağdaş yiğitlere. !


Bu yiğitlerin yaşam alanlarını yaydıkları coğrafya neredeyse dünyanın her yeridir.!

Anayurt Asya, Sibirya, Kuzey Kutbu, Kuzey Avrupa, Balkanlar, Güney Doğu Avrupa, Anadolu, Orta Doğu, Kafkasya, KuzeyAfrika, Alaska, Kanada, Amerika… Hem de az değişiklikle özünü muhafaza eden ana dilerliye, TüRKüE ile… Gel de sen “operator” (!) ol ve salaklaşma….


Afganistan’da operasyon,Türkçe lazım, Kafkaslarda operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Ortadoğu’da operasyon,Türkçe lazım, Suriye’de operasyon, Türkçe lazım, İran’da operasyon, Türkçe lazım, İsrail’de operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Rusya’da operasyon, Türkçe lazım, üin’de operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Yugoslavya’da (eski) operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Bulgaristan’da operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Yunanistan’da operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Makedonya’da operasyon, Türkçe lazım, Arnavutluk’ta yapacaksınız, Türkçe lazım, Kıbrıs’ta operasyon, Türkçe lazım….


Amerika’daki yerli halk direnişinin sembol ismi GERENIMO adını Usame Bin Ladin operasyonuna kod adı olarak koyarak El-Kaide direnişi ile beraber gizli korkularınızı da kapatmak istediniz anlaşılan.


Bir kod adı, bir operasyon, toptan ve defaten kurtuluş…
Kusura bakmayın ama çok cılız bir kurgu…


Biliniz ki, son zamanlarda yaptığınız her girişim bir son değil bir başlangıç oluyor yerli halklar için ve zamanı gelmiş hakiki kurtuluş için. Ve bir son değil bir başlangıç oluyor korkularınız kaynağı olan ebedi yok oluş için…


Güle güle Amerika, uğurlar olmasın…
Seni hiç özlemeyeceğiz!
Güle güle…..


*OPERASYON VE KIZILDERİLİLER*


*KOD ADI GERENIMO*


_Amerikan yönetimi Ladinin öldürülmesini(!) işte böyle izlendi ….._


*Usame Bin Ladin’in operasyon sırasında kod adı olarak ‘Geronimo” verildiği açıklandı.*
Bu isim ABD’de sadece tek anlama geliyor, efsane Kızılderili lider, Geronimo…O beyazlara karşı savaşan bir kahraman ve son Apaçi şefi… On dokuzuncu yüzyılda yaşamış Amerikan kızılderili lideri. Beyazlara karşı mücadele veren kahraman ve son Kızılderili olarak tanınmıştır.


*GERENIMO (1829-1909) KİMDİR ?*


 

Geronimo _(jur-ahn`’-moh)_ veya diğer adıyla Goyathlay olarak adlandırılan bölgede, günümüzde Yeni Meksika1829 yılında doğmuştu. şef Mahko’nun torunu olan Geronimo, bir Bedonkohe Apache yerlisiydi. Meksikalı askerler ona Geronimo, İspanyollar ise Jerome derlerdi. İsmi bu nedenle, sonradan Geronimo olarak bilinecekti.


_Geronimo’nun doğum yılı kimi tarihçilere göre 1829 olarak belirtilmektedir. Doğum yeri konusunda da çelişkiler vardır. Tarihçilere göre New Mexico’dur. Ancak Apache kültüründe doğum yerinin bir gizemi vardır. Geronimo kendisinin Arizona ‘da No-doyohn Kanyonunda doğduğunu söyler .Dolayısıyla Geronimo’da bunu ifade ederken toprağına , yöresine bağlılığının altını çizer. İnanışa göre yüce ruh onları bir amaç doğrultusunda doğdukları yere yerleştirmektedir. Dolayısıyla doğum olayının onlar açısından bir ruhani yönü ve ritüeli vardır._


Sonora-Arispe’deki Apache yerlileri için, aslında o bir lider olarak görülüyordu. Geronimo’nun savaş kariyeri bir Chiricahua _(Apacheler arasında en çok saygı duyulan Apacheler)_ ve aynı zamanda şefi olan kayınbiraderiyle de bağlantılıydı. Juh adındaki bu şefin, sözcüsü olarak beyazlarla ilişki kurmuştu.


*Geronimo Amerikan hükümetine karşı savaşan son liderlerden biriydi.*


Apacheler arasında ise son savaşçıydı. O sıralar Amerikalı yerleşimcilerin yanı sıra İspanyollarda bu bölgeye akın etmeye başlamıştı. Geronimo’nun hayatındaki en kötü anı da bu dönemde gerçekleşti.


1858 yılında bir gün eve döndüğünde, eşi, annesi ve 3 çocuğunu İspanyollar tarafından öldürülmüş olarak buldu.


Anlatılanlara göre Geronimo, beyaz olan herkese karşı nefret duymuş ve elinden geldiği kadar beyaz öldürmeye çalışmıştı. Onun bu intikam ateşi Apacheler arasında bir üne sahip olmasını sağlamıştı.


Arizona ve New Mexico’da yaşayan beyaz yerleşimcilere suratındaki agresif ifadesi ve vücudundaki Apache kanından dolayı hep korku saçacaktı.

*Geronimo (en sağda) ve savaşcıları, 1886* 
Geronimo, aslında bir şef değildi; ama bir şamandı _(şaman: tıp adamı – şifacı – büyücü)_ ve bu yönü diğer özellikleri ile de birleşmiş, sonuçta ruhsal ve entellektüel bir lider olmasını sağlamıştı.


Apache şeflerinin hepsi, onun görüşlerine ve gücüne saygı duydu. 1870’de rezervasyon bölgesine _(San Carlos)_ yerleştirilen Geronimo, buradan kaçmaya çalışacak; fakat tutuklanıp bölgeye geri gönderilecekti. üç kez daha kaçmayı deneyen Geronimo, dördüncü kaçışında başarılı oldu ve yakalanamayınca, 500 izci ve 3000 Meksikalı asker onun peşine düştü. İzciler sonunda onu buldu ve rezervasyon bölgesine geri götürüldü.


Ancak özgür ruhlu Geronimo bir yıl sonra 35 savaşçı, 109 kadın, çocuk ve gençle bu bölgeden de kaçmayı başardı. 1885’teki bu kaçışından 1894’ yılına kadar Geronimo bulunamadı.


Bir keresinde 24 adamı ile 5000 süvariden kaçan Geronimo Dumanlı Dağlar’a sığınmış ve dağları didik, didik arayan süvariler ilginçtir ki Geronimo’nun izine bile rastlayamamıştı. Geronimo’yu yakalayamayan süvariler köylere saldırıp kadın ve çocukları öldürmeye başlamışlardı. Bunu duyan Geronimo sonunda dayanamadı ve halkına zarar gelmemesi için teslim oldu ve Oklahoma’daki Fort Sill’e yerleştirildi. Geronimo teslim olduğunda yanında en son 16 savaşçı 12 kadın ve 6 çocuk kalmıştı.


Lawton’daki okul müdürü S.M. Barrett’a yerli bir çevirmen aracılığı ile hayatını kaydettirdi. Geronimo bir savaş suçlusu olduğundan müdür Barrett, dönemin başkanı Teddy Roosevelt’e varıncaya dek, her makama yazarak _“Sürgündeki Kızılderili’nin sözlerini”_ kaydetmek için izin istemişti.


Geronimo anılarını anlatmaya Apache’lerin yer yüzüne geliş hikayesinden başlamıştı. İlk söyleşinin sonuna gelip, Barrett bir soru sorduğunda alacağı cevap şu oluyordu, _“Ne söylüyorsam onu yaz.”_ ülümünden önce son günlerini geçirmek için Arizona’daki evine dönmek istemiş ancak izin verilmemişti. Ve 1909 yılında bir savaş mahkumu olarak Oklahoma’da öldü.


*Kimilerine göre Geronimo işkence yapılarak öldürülmüştü.*


üldükten sonra Geronimo rezervasyon bölgesinin arka tarafına gömülmüştü fakat ertesi gün Geronimo gömüldüğü yerde değildi. üünkü o bir efsaneydi ve efsaneler ölmezdi. Geronimo’nun sembolik mezarı Fort Sill – Oklahoma bölgesindedir. Apachelere göre Geronimo kutsal topraklar olan dumanlı dağlardadır.


*Apache Yaşamına Dair:*


Moris Opler isimli tarihçi Apche’leri 4 ana kabileye göre ayırmıştır;


*Mescalerolar,*
*Lipanlar,*
*Jicarillalar*
*Chiricahua’lar.*


Geronimo da Chiricahua’ların bir alt kolu olan Bedokohe grubunun bir üyesi olarak doğmuştur. Apache’lerin yaşam alanlarında belli eşyaları yoktu . En beligin özellikleri ördükleri değerli sepetlerdi, yanlarında kamış, ok ve yay bulunurdu. Normal yaşatılarında ok, yay ve mızrakla avlanırlardı.


Meksikalıların onları köleleştirmek için giriştikleri saldırılarla onların savaşçı yönü ortaya çıkması onlar için en belirleyici tanımlardan biridir.


Geronimo’da bu durum için şöyle bir saptama yapmaktadır: _“Biri öldürüldüğünde Chiricahua kültüründe onun intikamının alınması gerekmektedir.”_


Göçer bir yaşam biçimleri olması dolayısıyla reservasyon yaşamını asla benimseyememişlerdir. üiftçilik ve tarım asla onlara göre değildir. Bu yüzdendir ki en son teslim olanlar onlar olmuş ve özgürlük mücadelesinin en önemli ve inatçı savaşçıları olarak anılmışlardır.


_(Ancak teslim oluşlarından sonra yaşadıkları rezervasyonda Geronimo’nun bile tarımla uğraştığını , elinde karpuzla çekilmiş fotoğraflarından görüyoruz maalesef.)_
üocukluktan itibaren bir Apache erkeği savaşçı olarak yetiştirilir. _(Ağızlarına aldıkları bir yudum su ile onu yutmadan 4 mil koşmak gibi bir eğitimde bu işin parçalarından biridir.)_


*Kısa Kısa, Geronimo ve Apache’lerin mücadelesi:*


İlk Apache 1837’ de öldürülür.


Savaş 1860 ‘da başladı ve 1886’ da Geronimo ve Naiche’nin teslim olmalaraına kadar sürdü.


1863’de Mongas Colorado’nun ölümü için Geronimo “Yerlilere yapılan gelmiş, geçmiş en büyük yanlıştır” demiştir. Bud a Geronimo’nun savaşını sebeplerinden biri olmasının önemli bir sebebi olarak düşünülebilinir.


1860-1870’de Chiricahua’ların yaşam alanlarının saldırıya uğraması savaşçıları öne çıkardı. Geronimo’da bu savaşlarda öne çıktı. Savaş liderliği kabile şefliğine eşdeğerdi. Geronimo hiçbirzaman kabile şefi olmasada o savaş lideriydi. Geronimo halkına kültürüne olan aşırı bağlılığından dolayı uzlaşmaz ve sert bir kişiliğe sahipti. Bu tavrıyla halkı arasında bile tepki görüyordu. Hatta halkının yaşam alanını ve biçimini korumak adına gerçekleri saklayabildiği bile söylenmektedir.


*Geronimo’nun üzgürlük Savaşı:*


1876’ da San Carlos’dan kaçışında Arizona Citizen Gazetesi’ nin Chiricahua’ların yok edilmesi gerektiğine yönelik yaptığı bilinçli, kasti ve taraflı yayınının etkisi büyüktür. Bunun asıl nedeni reservasyon bölgesinde maden bulunmasıydı.üeşitli yağmalama eylemlerinde bulundu.


21 Nisan 1877’ de John Clum ve Apache Polisi tarafından Ojo Caliente’ de tuzağa düşürülüp tutuklandı ve San Carlos’ a geri götürüldü.


1881’ e dek aklında daima kaçış planı ile kendini kamufle etti, çiftçilik yaptı, hayvan yetiştirdi.


1881 Eylül’ünde güneydeki Sierra Madre’ ye kaçtı. _(Burası onun kendini özgür hissettiği ve gizlenebildiği en özel yerlerden biriydi.)_


1883’ de General George Crook onu buldu ikna etti ve yeniden San Carlos’a geri dönmesini sağladı.


1885 Mayıs . Geronimo hiç aklından çıkarmadığı yeni bir kaçış planını uyguladı. Chato ve dost teğmen Britton Davis’in içinde olduğu bir yalanı şefler Naiche ve Chihuahua’ ya söyledi ve adamlarıyla beraber rezervasyondan kaçmayı başardı. Yalan ortaya çıktığında aralarında ciddi bir husumet oluştu.


25-27 Mart 1986‘ da General Crook, Geronimo ve diğer şefler yapılan meşhur toplantıda son savaşçıda görünürde ebediyete kadar teslim oldu. Orada şunları söyledi Geronimo _:_


_“İki , üç kelime yeterli ... Kendimi size bırakıyorum.Bana ne isterseniz yapın. Teslim oluyorum. Bir zamanlar etrafta rüzgar gibi dolaşırdım. şimdi size teslim oluyorum ve hepsi bu.”_


Geronimo bir kez daha özgürlüğünü yitirmiş hislerle kamptadır. Ancak olaylar onun peşini Fort Bowie’ de de bırakmaz. O gece kampta yaşanan içkili gecenin ve Tribilot adlı içki satıcısının da etkisiyle, geri götürülürse öldürüleceğine inandırılır ve 38 kişilik_ (kimi kaynaklarda 24-39 kişi arası geçer)_ grubu ile kamptan ayrılır.


Bu olaydan sonra Crook görevden çekilir ve yerine General Nelson A. Miles getirilir.


Miles’ın ilk açıklaması anlaşma, görüşme olmayacağı ve ölü yada diri Geronimo ve adamlarının geri getirilecekleridir. Bundan sonra belki de tarihin en çarpıcı gerilla savaşlarından biri yaşanır.


Tüm Amerikan ordusunun 3. Taburu 5000 asker 1000 kadarda yerli askerden oluşan 6000 kişilik güç 24 savaşçısı ile Geronimo’nun izini sürmeye başlar ki güneyde de Meksika kuvvetleri onlara destek olmaktadır. 5 ay süren bu amansız takipte Miles amacına ulaşamaz.


Yani Geronimo’yu ele geçiremez… Ama sonuçta açlık, yorgunluk ve tükenmişlikle anlaşma için buluşurlar.Görüşmelerde Geronimo’ya yine Miles tarafından birçok iyi sözler söylenir ve sözler verilir.


Ama yine hiçbiri gerçekleştirilmeyecektir. 4 Ekim’ de Geronimo, Naiche ve adamları teslim olmuş olarak bir trenle Florida’ya gönderilirler.


1894 - Florida ikliminde kırılan Chiricahua’lar geriye dönemediler.


Verilen sözler yerine getirilmemişti. Büyük kayıplar sonrası geriye kalanların batıya dönemsine izin verildi ancak kendi topraklarına değil Oklohama’da ki Fort Sill Rezarvasyonuna. Burada askerlerin Geronimo’yualay edercesine “ Gerry” diye çağırdıkları ve onunda bundan nefret ettiği kendince ifade edilmiştir.


1898’ de Tras- Missipi Omaha Uluslarası Fuarına teşhir için götürülür.


1901’ de Buffalo’ daki Pan-Amerikan Fuarına da götürülür.


1904’ de St. Louis Fuarında kendi elyazısıyla adını yazar. _(Medeniyet Geronimo’ya yazı yazmayı öğrettiğinin teşhirini yapmaktadır.)_


1905’ de T. Roosvelt’ in seçim törenine Amerikan Atı ile birlikte katıldı. Bu dönemde rezervasyon yaşamı ve beyaz adamın kurallarını iyice gözlemler ve onların kurallarıyla oynamaya başlar. Ok ve yay yaparak onları satar, ayrıca konuşmak içinde beyazlardan para talep eder. Beyazlarla kendi kurallarıyla alay eder.


1909’ da Fort Sill’ de ölür. ülümü de ilginçtir. Yaptığı ok ve yayları satmak için Luvton’a gitmiş, aşırı yağışlı bir hava olmasına rağmen atına atlayıp geri dönmüş ancak atından düşmüş, tüm gece yağmurda kalmış ve hastanede ölmüştür. üşütme ve zatürree. Ayrıca alkollü olduğu söylenir. Gençken bir bir ruhun ona; kurşunların onu öldürmeyeceğini söylediğini belirtmiş, vücuduna yarım düzine kurşun isabet etmesine rağmen kurşun ile ölmemiştir.


*Geronimo’ nun Hayatından:*
Geronimo Konuşuyor: _“ Usen bütün insan kabilelerini yarattı ve onları yaratırken bir amacı vardı... ve her yarattığı için onlara bir yuva verdi... Onlara Batı ülkesini verdi. Tahıl , meyve, av verdi . şifa için bitkiler verdi, bu bitkileri nerede bulacaklarını ve nasıl ilaç yapacaklarını öğretti. Bu yuvayı Usen verdi Apacheler buradan çıkarıldığında hastalanıyor ve ölüyorlar .”_


*Sihirli 4 Rakamı:*
Dört kız , dört erkek kardeşi var,
Dört çocuğu Meksikalılar tarafından öldürülmüş.
Dört karısı var.
Dört çocuğu Amerikalılarca alınmış.
Dört Bedonkohe Apachesi kalmışlar.


İlk olarak 1846 yılında Savaşçılar Konseyi’ne katılır. lk karısının ismi Alope’dir ve ondan üç çocuğu olmuştur. 1858 yılı Geronimo’nun hayatının dönüm zamanıdır. Yaşadığı acı ve ızdırapların onu derinden etkilediği buradan anlaşılmaktadır. Casa Grande yakınlarında bulunan Kaskiyeh isimli yerde bulunan kaplarına tüm savaşçılar kamp dışındayken, yalnızca kadın ve çocukların bulunduğu bir zamanda Meksikalılar’ ca düzenlenen bir saldırıda annesi, karısı ve üç çocuğu katledilir.


Bu durumdan derin, çok derin bir acı duyduğunu hiç açıklamaz…


Ancak bu olay Geronimo’nun taş kalpli, yenilmez savaşçı ve beyazlara duyacağı kinin başlangıcıdır. Babasının mezarını her ziyaret ettiğinde, ne zaman eski günleri hatırlatan bir şeyler hissetse Meksikalılardan intikam alma isteği duyduğunu açıkça söylemektedir.


1858- 1875 yıllarında sürekli Meksikalılar ile savaşları ve saldırıları olmuştur.


1884’ de Meksikalılarla son savaşını yapar


*KIZILDERİLİLER KİMDİR?*
Kızılderili, Kuzey Amerika yerlilerine verilen genel isimdir.

*İlk Amerikalılar* Buzul üağı'nın en şiddetli döneminde, M.ü. 34000 - M.ü. 30000 yıllarında, dünyadaki suyun önemli bir bölümü büyük kıtasal buz katmanları halindeydi.


Bunun sonucunda, Bering Denizi bugünkü düzeyinden yüzlerce metre daha aşağıdaydı ve Asya ile Kuzey Amerikaarasında, adına Beringia denilen, bir kara köprüsü oluştu.


Beringia’nın en geniş döneminde 1.500 kilometre kadar olduğu sanılıyor.


Nemli ve ağaçsız bir tundra olan bölge, otlar ve diğer bitkilerle kaplıydı ve bu da ilk insanların yaşamak için avladıkları büyük hayvanları çekiyordu.


Kuzey Amerika'ya ilk erişen insanlar, yeni bir kıtaya ayak bastıklarını muhtemelen tahmin bile edemezlerdi.


Atalarının binlerce yıldır yaptığı gibi Sibirya kıyılarında av peşinde koşmaya devam etmişlerdir.


M.S. ilk yüzyıllarda, bugünkü Arizona'da Finiks kentinin bulunduğu yöreye yakın yerleşim birimlerinde, top oynamak için alanların ve Meksika'da bulunanlara benzeyen piramit biçimli kümbetlerin yanı sıra kanal ve sulama sistemleri kuran Hohokumlar yaşıyordu.


_Bir Kızılderili savaşçısı_


İlk yerleşimciler Seminoller, üerokiler ve Mişuki kabileleri ile karşılaştılar.


İspanyol kaşifler ise Kaliforniya'da şoşon, Payitu, Kahula, Mevuk ve diğer bazı kabilelerle karşılaşmışlardır.


19. yüzyılda, Avrupalı kaşifler batıya doğru göç ederken Kızılderili kabileleri kendi topraklarından sürmüşlerdir.


Bu dönem batıda Apaçi, Siyu ve Komançi ve diğer kabilelerle yapılan utanç verici savaşlar dönemidir.


Bu savaşlardan geriye kalan çok az sayıda yerli ise, Rezervasyonlar _(kızılderililer için ayrılmış araziler)_ olarak bilinen küçük bir alanda yaşamaya mecbur edilmişlerdir.


Yani bu halkın büyük bir kısmı soykırım'a uğradı. Bugün ABD'de hükümet tarafından resmen tanınan 554 Kızılderili kabilesi vardır.


Kızılderililer 1952 yılına kadar Rezervasyon denilen toplama kamplarında yaşamaya zorlanmışlardır.


Kizilderililerin halen önemli miktardaki kısmı bu bölgelerde yaşamaktadır.


1626 yılında Hollandalıların satın aldığı New York'ta günümüzde 85.000'den fazla Kızılderili yaşamaktadır.


2007 yılının Aralık ayında, en önemli Kızılderili kabilelerinden biri olan Lakota Siyuları ABD vatandaşlığından çekildiklerini ve kendi devletlerini kuracaklarını ilan etmişlerdir.


Toprakları beş ayrı ABD eyaletinin sınırları içerisinde olan Lakotalar'ın bu girişiminin sonuçları henüz kesinleşmemekle birlikte, Kızılderililerin büyük soykırımdan bu yana ilk bağımsızlık girişimleri olarak tarihe geçmiştir.


*Toplama Kampları:*


Amerika'da ilk kızılderili yerleşim bölgeleri, 1840'lı yıllarda oluşturuldu.


O yıllarda, Avrupa kökenli Amerikalılar, ülkenin batı bölgelerine yerleşmek için kızılderili kabilelerini de önlerine katarak ilerliyordu.


Kızılderililer, doğup büyüdükleri toprakları terk etmek ve “rezervasyon” adı verilen, anavatanlarından çok daha küçük bölgelere yerleşmek zorunda bırakıldı.


Günümüz ABD'sinde Kızılderililerin yaklaşık % 85'i rezervasyonların dışında yaşamaktadır ve her büyük kentin kendi Kızılderili toplumları vardır.


Amerika’da 300’den fazla Kızılderili yerleşim bölgesi bulunmaktadır.


*Ekonomi:*


ABD'de ekonomik olarak 3 büyük kabile bulunmaktadır:


Mississippi Choctawlar _(5 bin kişi. kumarhane, hoparlör işleri yapıyor)_


Oklahoma Choctawlar _(35 bin kişi. Kumarhane, benzin istasyonu ve oteller zincirleri var)_ ve Oklahoma Chickasawlar _(200 bin kişi)._ Amerikan Bayanlar Ulusal Basketbol Birliği'nde (WNBA) tek bağımsız takım, sahibi bir Kızılderili kabilesi olan Connecticut San. Connecticut eyaletinin Mohegan Kabilesi 2003'te Orlando Miracle kulübünü satın aldı ve Connecticut'a taşınan takım artık maçlarını Mohegan Sun adlı devasa kumarhane ve eğlence kompleksindeki salonda oynamaya başladı.


O zamana kadar her WNBA profesyonel takımı bir NBA kulübüne aitti. Rezervasyon bölgeleri dışındaki ilk yatılı okulda 1879'dan 1918'e kadar okuyan yaklaşık 10.000 Kızılderili çocuk; medenileştirilme hedefi ile kendi yerli dillerini konuşan ve kültürlerinin diğer yönlerini korumaya çalışan öğrencilerin cezalandırmaya dayandığı bir ortamda yetiştirilmişlerdir.


*Kanadalı araştırmacı Ethel G. Stewart, 250 bin nüfuslu Navaho kabilesinin Orta Asya Türkleri'nin konuştuğu Atabaşkan dilini konuştuğunu gösterdi.*


ABD yayılmacılığı altında yok olan kabilelerin ürünlerde yaşayan isimleri ABD'liler ise tüm dünyaya pazarladıkları ürünlerinden birkaçına Kızılderili kabileleri isimleri vermiştir.


*ürnek olarak;*


Cherokee: Chrysler tarafından üretilen bir Jip
Apache: ABD Hava Kuvvetleri tarafından üretilen bir Helikopter markası, bir bilgisayar donanım ürünleri üreten marka, bir server ismi,


Comanche: ABD Hava Kuvvetleri tarafından üretilen bir Helikopter Markası, Chrysler'in ürettiği bir kamyonet modeli.


Pontiac (ünlü Kızılderili şefi): 80’li yılların ABD kaynaklı en meşhur spor araba markalarından biri


Cayenne: Porsche’nin ilk kez ürettiği Jip’e verdiği isim


Fox: ABD’de bir TV kanalı


Black Hawk : Helikopter markası


Kentucky: Kökeni; Iroquois Kızılderililerinin kullandıkları dilde “ken-tah-ten” sözcüğünden gelen ve “Yarının ülkesi” anlamına gelen kelime.


Aynı zamanda tüm dünyaya yayılmış bir restoranlar zincirinin ismidir. (Kentucky Fried Chicken).



*Kızılderili Lehçelerinde*
*TüRKüE DE*
Yatkı
Ev, yatılan yer
Dodohişça
Dudak
T-sün
Uzun
Yu
Su, yu-mak, yıkamak
Lı-ık
Vatan, ili
Tete
Dede
Tamazkal
Hamam, temiz kal
Hogan
Kerpiç ev, Hopan
Kuşa
Kuş
Türe
Türe, Töre
Hu
Hu, Hu hu(Selam)
Yanunda
Yanında
Aş-köz
Yemek, Aş
İldiş
Dişleme
Atış-ka
Atış
Tapa
Tuba




*Koloni Dönemi ve Kızılderililer:*


Avrupalı kaşifler Amerika'ya geldiğinde, Amerika'da yüzlerce farklı kabile bulunmaktaydı. Bu kabilelerden bir çoğu ortak bir dili ve kültürü paylaşıyorlardı.


ünce İspanyol asıllı denizciler İspanyol Kraliçesi adına bu topraklara ayak basmış daha sonra başta İngiltereolmak üzere diğer Avrupa sömürgeci devletleri de aynı rotayı izleyerek Amerika'ya askerlerini, kaşiflerini göndermişlerdir.


Avrupalı beyaz adamın şiddet düşkünlüğünden haberdar olmayan yerliler onları sevinçle karşılamış, ellerindeki altın vs. gibi şeyleri onlarla paylaşmak istemişler ancak sömürge güçlerinin baskısı hatta katliamı altında soykırıma uğramışlardır.


13 Haziran2008'de Kanada Başbakanı Stephen Harper, Kanada Parlamentosunda düzenlenen bir törende Kızılderililerden resmen özür dilemiştir.


 
*Geronimo'ya iade-i itibar:*


ABD'de ölümünün yüzüncü yıldönümünde ünlü Apaçi lideri Geronimo'ya itibarı iade edildi.

_AA Güncelleme: 09:27 TSİ 24 şubat. 2009 Salı_


WASHINGTON - Amerikan Temsilciler Meclisi'nde dün gece kabul edilen karar metninde, 1909 yılının 17 şubatında ölen "Geronimo" lakaplı Apaçi lideri Goyathlay onurlandırıldı.


Meclis, "Geronimo'nun olağanüstü yiğitliğini ve kendi topraklarını, halkını ve Apaçi hayat tarzını savunma azmini" teslim etti.


Topraklarını önce Meksikalılara, sonra da Amerikalılara karşı savunan ve kendisine bağlı küçücük yerli grubuyla askerlere kan kusturan "Geronimo", 1886'da Amerikan ordusuna teslim olmak zorunda ve 20 yıldan uzun süre savaş esiri olarak tutulduktan sonra 1909'da 90 yaşında vefat etti.


Hür kızılderili savaşçılarının sonuncusu sayılan "Geronimo"nun hayatı sinemaya uyarlandı ve çizgi filmlere konu oldu_._


_25 şubat 2009 Cumhuriyet Gazetesi_

 



*TüRKİYE VE KIZILDERİLİLER HAKKINDA BİRKAü NOT:*


*Kızılderililer İstanbul'da 7 Kızılderililerden yatırım çağrısı:*


_09/11/2010 9:31_


Bakan üağlayan, Amerikalı kabile liderlerinden Türkler dışında kimseyle flört etmemelerini istedi.


Yerli liderleri de bölgelerindeki olanakları anlattı.


Dış Ticaretten Sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Zafer üağlayan Amerikalı yerli kabile liderlerine müteahhitlikte Türklerden daha iyi ortak bulamayacaklarını söyleyerek “Sakın ha başkalarıyla flört etmeyin. Türk firmaları, müteahhitleri ve işadamları size en yakın dostluğu gösterecek firmalar olacaktır” dedi. Amerikalı kabile liderleri ise Türk işadamlarını kumarhane, turimz ve petrol yatırımlarına çağırdı.

*‘Yatırım alanları çok çekici’*


Devlet Bakanı Zafer üağlayan, Türk Amerikan Koalisyonu (TCA) organizasyonu ile ABD’den gelen ve aralarında 6 kabile liderinin yer aldığı toplam 17 yerli Amerikalı özerk bölge temsilcisinden oluşan heyetle dün bir araya geldi. üağlayan, yerli Amerikalı bölgelerin gelişme yolunda yöreler olmaları nedeniyle federal hükümetin sunduğu ve yatırımı hedefleyen birçok yasa ve teşvik edici kanundan yararlandığını dile getirdi.


üağlayan, bu bölgelerin özel sektör için de çok çekici yatırım alanları olduğunun altını çizdi.


üağlayan, “Altyapı ve üstyapı çalışmalarınızda kendinize Türklerden daha iyi ortak bulamazsınız. Sakın ha başkalarıyla flört etmeyin” dedi. Türk Amerikan Koalisyonu (TCA) Bakanı Lincoln McCurdy ise öncelikle iki ülke arasında bağları daha güçlendirmeyi amaçladıklarını söyledi.

*İşadamları için cazip:*


Kabile liderleri ve temsilcileri de iş fırsatları hakkında bilgi verdi. Oklahoma’dan Quapaw üzerk Bölgesi Başkanı John Berrey, 3.2 milyar dolarlık kumarhane ve turizm operasyonlarında rol oynadıklarını belirterek, ayrıca petrol kaynakları bulunduğunu kaydetti.


Wisconsin’den Mohikan yerlileri Stockbridge-Munsee Kolu Başkanı Kimberly Vele, kumarhanelerin işsizliği azalttığını söyledi.


Washington’dan Coleville Alanı üzerk Bölgeleri Başkanı Michael Finley, “Kabilelerimiz kendi içinde özerk, federal vergilere tabi değiliz, bu da birçok şirket için çok çekici” diye konuştu.


(aa)


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 5 Mayıs 2011

----------

